# wing chun school in the Philippines



## krys

Hello,

I am moving to the Philippines next summer and would like to continue practicing wing chun.. does somebody know of a school or group in Manila?

Many thanks in advance,

Christian.


----------



## someguy

No clue but I think I'd go with a martial art from the Philippines if there is no wing chun.  I might even if there was.  You have a rare opportunity so go for it.


----------



## krys

I already practice filipino silat and Arnis for some years now and my GM in those arts is there, it's just that  I don't want to give up Wing Chun as I really like it.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## SkubySnak

krys said:
			
		

> I already practice filipino silat and Arnis for some years now and my GM in those arts is there, it's just that  I don't want to give up Wing Chun as I really like it.
> 
> Thanks anyway.




Just wondering if you ever found a Wing Chun school in the Philippines...


----------



## styxx16

did u find a wing chun school in the philippiness??if yes can u please tell me where, thanks


----------



## Yoshiyahu

There has to be a wing chun directory somewhere. I saw some awhile ago. I don't about manila. But do a google search for it. An make sure you take the number there. I just recently found out there was wing chun in vietnam.


----------



## arnisador

There's certainly kuntao there and there must be true kung fu!


----------



## Yoshiyahu

Whats Kuntao?



arnisador said:


> There's certainly kuntao there and there must be true kung fu!


----------



## arnisador

In this case, Kung Fu modified in the Philippines to a related but slightly different art!


----------



## qwksilver61

I believe GGM Leung Ting has a school of Wing Tsun in the Philipines,go to his web site.


----------



## Yoshiyahu

If you could please provide a link that would be great. What does GGM mean? I think Grand Master is GM but what is GGM?





qwksilver61 said:


> I believe GGM Leung Ting has a school of Wing Tsun in the Philipines,go to his web site.


----------



## arnisador

It usually means Great Grandmaster, for systems with more than one GM at a time.


----------



## Yoshiyahu

Okay thank you Arnisador for that answer....okay so great grandmaster would be Grand Master Sifu right?




arnisador said:


> It usually means Great Grandmaster, for systems with more than one GM at a time.


----------



## arnisador

Or, the supreme or founding head of the system.


----------



## Torashiro

Yes, there is a Wing Chun School located in Angat, Bulacan, Philippines, just north of Manila. The number to the school is 0928-696-8203


----------



## arnisador

I'm not surprised--WC fits so very well with the FMAs!


----------



## geezer

arnisador said:


> I'm not surprised--WC fits so very well with the FMAs!



Well, you know I agree with that, Arni. See you back on FMATalk!


----------



## arnisador

Heh, see you there!


----------



## Torashiro

The number to the Wing Chun school in Angat has changed, it is now: 09152047411


----------



## geezer

Torashiro said:


> The number to the Wing Chun school in Angat has changed, it is now: 09152047411



Well, this info won't likely be of much use to the OP since this thread started about 7 years ago, but I'm sure the rest of us are curious about this. Do you know anything about this school, what kind of WC they practice, and so on? And is WC at all popular in the Philippines?


----------



## yuriart

APPLIED WING CHUN, MANILA, PHILIPPINES hi all,
i would like to say that YES! applied wing chun is in MANILA, PHILIPPINES
there will be a school establish here in Manila that will be teaching
Applied Wing Chun 
CONTACT  yuriwc@gmail.com   for more information


----------



## clowreed

krys said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am moving to the Philippines next summer and would like to continue practicing wing chun.. does somebody know of a school or group in Manila?
> 
> Many thanks in advance,
> 
> Christian.


Hi, are you still looking for a Wing Chun school in Manila? You can check out Applied Wing Chun Philippines. they're teaching Applied Wing Chun from Sifu Duncan Leung's lineage. You can visit their website, http://www.appliedwingchunph.com


----------



## clowreed

krys said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am moving to the Philippines next summer and would like to continue practicing wing chun.. does somebody know of a school or group in Manila?
> 
> Many thanks in advance,
> 
> Christian.


Hi, are you still looking for a wing Chun School in Manila, You can check out Applied Wing Chun Philippines. They're teaching Applied wing Chun from Sifu Duncan Leung's lineage. You can visit their website http://www.appliedwingchunph.com. 
They're located in Makati City


----------



## fat2x

good day po sa lahat( good day to all.. we that the wing chun is establish on march 04 2010 there in makati...


----------



## jaidee

AFAIK there are wingchun private schools in the philippines long before the IP Man movie.

In Binondo,there were people taught with WSL Wing Chun. Some of them are not here in the Philippines.  

Today some still teach but only exclusively among the chinese community. 

The newest schools are from golden harvest and yuri ting's applied wing chun in Makati.


----------



## Domino

This video is interesting still.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qr6vl1gQQPs&NR=1


----------



## wtxs

jaidee said:


> AFAIK *there are wingchun private schools in the philippines long before the IP Man movie.*
> 
> In Binondo,there were people taught with WSL Wing Chun. Some of them are not here in the Philippines.
> 
> Today some still teach but only exclusively among the chinese community.
> 
> The newest schools are from golden harvest and yuri ting's applied wing chun in Makati.



You're so right jaidee, WC had spreaded through out the orient even before the Communist took over China.

I was introduced to WC when stationed at Clark Air Force Base in the mid 70's.


----------



## jaidee

Yes, there was WSL Wing Chun being taught by Luigi Cinco ( sorry if I misspelled the name ) who studied wing chun since he was a child from his Father who was schooled in WSL in the late 70's. Now they are based in Thailand. 

That is at least as per my training partner who was taught by him for 5 years. 

Technically these are not schools but private lessons. So its more in depth if learned one on one.


----------



## yuriart

Awesome


----------



## panday

Yes it is in San Pedro, Laguna, about an hours ride from Manila. The name is Golden Harvest Wing Chun and Sandata Arnis.


----------



## panday

Yes, there is a wing chun school in the philippines. It is called Golden Harvest Wing Chun. You may contact Sifu Benny at +639275284087.


----------



## rendrith

which one is a better for school for beginners? appliedwingchun or goldenharvest? tnx


----------

